# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hậu Giang - Du lich Hau Giang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hậu Giang - Du lich Hau Giang*

Hậu Giang phía bắc giáp Tp. Cần Thơ, tỉnh Vĩnh Long phía đông giáp tỉnh Sóc Trăng, phía nam giáp tỉnh Bạc Liêu và phía tây giáp tỉnh Kiên Giang.



_Màu vàng của những cánh đồng mang đến cho Hậu Giang vẻ đẹp riêng._


Đến Hậu Giang, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng trọn vẹn vẻ đẹp của miền Tây sông nước, nơi của những nụ cười và những con người đôn hậu, khoáng đạt.



_Hình ảnh nên thơ ở Hậu Giang._


Hậu Giang nổi tiếng với chợ nổi Phụng Hiệp, di tích Long Mỹ, vườn cò độc đáo tại xã Xà Phiên, khu di tích Tỉnh ủy... 



_Nhà bè trên sông._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hậu Giang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển này sẽ nói điểm bắt đầu từ Sài Gòn. Các bạn từ miền Bắc, Trung có thể xem như đây là điểm trung chuyển. Riêng các bạn khu vực miền Tây có thể tham khảo các tuyến xe đi Hậu Giang tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Tại Sài Gòn, các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Hậu Giang như: 

Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Vị Thanh: Bến xe Vị Thanh ĐT (0711)6271271.

Đến nơi thuê xe máy, xe ôm, taxi di chuyển đến các điểm.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Từ Sài Gòn bạn có thể đến Hậu Giang theo hai hướng là từ ngã 6 Phú Lâm hay quận 7 theo hướng cao tốc Trung Lương. Từ Sài Gòn đến Hậu Giang mất khoảng 5 tiếng (khoảng 240km).


*2. Nên đến Hậu Giang vào mùa nào?*

Điểm nhấn của du lịch Hậu Giang là đồng lúa và các khu du lịch sinh thái, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên nên đến vào mùa nào cũng có cái thú riêng, vẻ đẹp riêng.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hậu Giang

----------


## thietht

Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Tây Đô

Khu sinh thái rừng tràm chim Vị Thủy 

Chợ nổi Ngã Bảy - Phụng Hiệp

Khu di tích căn cứ tỉnh ủy

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Tử Long (1A Phụng Hiệp, Hậu Giang)

Kim Lan Homestay

Khách sạn Phong Nhã (Đoàn Thị Điểm, P.1, thành phố Vị Thanh, Hậu Giang)

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng An Phương (58 Nguyễn Công Trứ, P.1, Tx. Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang )

Nhà hàng Tiến Thơ

Nhà Hàng Huỳnh Tươi

Nhà khách Tỉnh Ủy Hậu Giang (Số 18 - Hải Thượng Lãn Ông, P.1, Tx. Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang)

----------


## thietht

Cháo lòng cái tắc 

Bún gỏi già

Cá Thát Lát tẩm gia vị

Sỏi mầm

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hậu Giang

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lich Hậu Giang - Tour du lich Hau Giang được giới thiệu trên Didau*
Tour Sông Nước Hậu Giang (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 1.295.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

